# Clogged Well?



## Burksee

That's great news, I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## nitetime

I used a eletric jack hammer to drive a well in sand and you can go about 5 ft a minute. You needd a flat hammer bit and weld a. piece of pipe on the driving cap. There should an old post about it good luck.


----------



## PLUMMER47

The acid trick is not a bandaid. When it cleans it will clean it to brand new specs. If it doesn't then it wasn't in there long enuff or there wasn't enuff strength in the acid application. If you test it on rust in the driveway or on a fixture its apply and rinse off imediately for 100% clean brand new. If not then it might be a very weak molality solution. Its the same thing that makes 20 yr old semi truck rims look brand new with no scrubbing takes about 7-20 seconds with 5-7% solution. Muratic is 41% hydrochloric acid plenty strong.

Sweet plug for Nuwell tabs.......now sssssshhhhh


----------

